# Acouple new Misc pics



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just another day.......CC welcomed-

View attachment 189184

View attachment 189185


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

i like it good job buddy, is there no lights in the tank?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

both great shots

personnaly i love the first one


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice pics AK and I like the substrate choice. Is it a pain for maintainence?


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

beautiful shots ak


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Johnny Zanni said:


> beautiful shots ak


Cheers


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> beautiful shots ak


Cheers
[/quote]

Thats good for you.............


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah I like to enjoy them...Not work on them...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats cool AK but for me the work is all part of the enjoyment of the hobby.
Glad you provide great care for your fish no matter how it gets done


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Feefa said:


> Thats cool AK but for me the work is all part of the enjoyment of the hobby.
> Glad you provide great care for your fish no matter how it gets done


Dont get me wrong I still do stuff to them....I maintained my tanks for 4 years before I said F' it and now pay someone..My life is too busy for my tanks-It's pay someone or shut them down...

I choose to enjoy them still :nod:


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I really dig how you creat those black backgrounds in your photos. How do you do that?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

^^^^ thats why i asked about the lights lol

are the lights on when you are taking the photo?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ja said:


> ^^^^ thats why i asked about the lights lol
> 
> *are the lights on when you are taking the photo?*


Yes


----------

